# HOWTO: The Power to Serve - FreeBSD Power Management



## vermaden (Nov 28, 2018)

I would like to share an article about power management in the FreeBSD system.

*The Power to Serve - FreeBSD Power Management*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/11/28/the-power-to-serve-freebsd-power-management/

#verblog #freebsd #power #battery #laptop #desktop


----------

